# Not ninjutsu but...



## Bruno@MT (Feb 24, 2011)

NUN jutsu!


----------



## ElfTengu (Feb 24, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> NUN jutsu!


 
I hope she doesn't try that on a full stomach or we could end up with nun-chucks!


----------



## DuskB4Dawn (Feb 24, 2011)

mwahahaha


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 24, 2011)

Must have had the same teacher.


----------



## Bujingodai (Feb 25, 2011)

That pic just made the nun that much sexier. I'm not Catholic so I can't be punished for such thoughts right?


----------



## ElfTengu (Feb 25, 2011)

Apparently she was with another nun and they saw a vampire.

Her *sister* said "Quick, show him your cross".

But she got the wrong idea and kicked him in the head.


----------



## DuskB4Dawn (Feb 26, 2011)

haha i bet the priest got a kick out of that.
she can kick your *** and hand it to you on a plate lol 

awesome post Bruno@MT
that was so funny. i was expecting something else. you shocked me with this silly picture


----------



## Indagator (Feb 27, 2011)

Bujingodai said:


> That pic just made the nun that much sexier. I'm not Catholic so I can't be punished for such thoughts right?


 
Hey dude I'm not trying to make waves, but that's a wee bit disrespectful don't you think?

The OP and other comments were all in good fun, but please respect the fact that such women have elected to pursue a certain path, in which celibacy is an inherent factor, and their heart or intent is of noble aspirations.

Much like many other religions, cultures and organisations throughout the world, really. Their path in life is their destiny, and we are under a certain obligation as persons on the warrior path, to treat with respect and dignity those who are following their own path.

That being said, yep it's a funny pic alright. Although I prefer the one with the bunch of nuns who have guns...!

Oh and pet peeve btw, nuns are the ones who are cloistered and pretty much don't have contact with the outside world, the other ones (that we tend to see) are actually not nuns but religious sisters. Bit of worthless trivia to end on lol.


----------



## Bujingodai (Feb 28, 2011)

Indagator said:


> Hey dude I'm not trying to make waves, but that's a wee bit disrespectful don't you think?
> 
> The OP and other comments were all in good fun, but please respect the fact that such women have elected to pursue a certain path, in which celibacy is an inherent factor, and their heart or intent is of noble aspirations.
> 
> ...


 


Truthfully no, I'm being tounge in cheek. After years of watching Dave Allen on TV I figured the Catholics didn't mind a poke here and there.
Honestly, if God created humour... well. It wasn't meant as a stab at things. So no I don't feel the slightest bit disrespectful. I am sorry you took it that way.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 28, 2011)

Bujingodai said:


> Truthfully no, I'm being tounge in cheek. After years of watching Dave Allen on TV I figured the Catholics didn't mind a poke here and there.
> Honestly, if God created humour... well. It wasn't meant as a stab at things. So no I don't feel the slightest bit disrespectful. I am sorry you took it that way.



God made all virtuous men serious. It's the devil who is tempting us with humor! 
You're doing his work... WITCH! 

Offtopic to the offtopic:  'the name of the rose' is a novel (fairly good actually) in which the story revolves around a book on humor which the clergy feared would make the masses less fearful, and thus not as emotionally dependent on their faith. 'Laughter kills the fear within' was a quote.

Incidentally, that story itself was the inspiration for Ayreon's 'Abbey of Synn' which has the above quote as part of the chorus and which tells the story of 'Name of the rose'. 

[yt]vuLMhUdE7I0[/yt]

Ok that was enough off-topic to the off-topic.
I got your intention. No worries


----------



## perceive (Feb 28, 2011)

I am just amazed that Ayreon made it to a thread about martial art nun's.  Cool.


----------



## ElfTengu (Feb 28, 2011)

People cannot help what turns them on, in fact nun costumes are big sellers in the 'adult' industry and I'm sure it won't be long before burkhas and rabbi costumes follow.

Disrespectful surely, but illegal, and therefore unnacceptable, surely not? 

Dave Allen was superb, and Father Ted is equally superb.

I believe the term is 'Irreverent Humour'.

My favourite kind!


----------



## Indagator (Mar 1, 2011)

I think my point has been completely misunderstood here, but never mind...

And Bruno@MT wasn't Umberto Eco's novel about a Franciscan monk sent to investigate a series of murders in another Order's monastery (was it Benedictine..? I forget lol).

There is also a very old computer game floating around based on the novel which is quite entertaining. Usually available for free online, I think it had some Spanish name...


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 1, 2011)

Indagator said:


> I think my point has been completely misunderstood here, but never mind...
> 
> And Bruno@MT wasn't Umberto Eco's novel about a Franciscan monk sent to investigate a series of murders in another Order's monastery (was it Benedictine..? I forget lol).
> 
> There is also a very old computer game floating around based on the novel which is quite entertaining. Usually available for free online, I think it had some Spanish name...



Yes, you are correct. But the reason for the murders was that those people had found out about the book that was hidden in the secret room containing 'dangerous books' (which was common practice in those days). Most of the people who died, did so by poisoning themselves. The librarian had soaked the pages in poison to ensure that the secrets were kept in case someone would gain access and read it (and licked their fingers turning the pages).

The secret book was the core of the story.


----------



## Indagator (Mar 1, 2011)

Turns out I still have the game somewhere in my archives, so I thought I would offer in the rare chance anybody actually wants it, that anybody who so desires may PM me if they want it.

I have checked the Summa Theologica and the (Tridentine) Catechism and find nothing outlawing humour. Furthermore, Aquinas recommends a good sense of humour in several of his writings.

Not sure what Eco based his claims that the RCC outlawed humour in the Middle Ages upon...

 lol.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 1, 2011)

IIRC, the decision was made by the Librarian that that was a subversive book. Banning of books was commonplace until half of the previous century, although by then that had lost its teeth. In the dark ages, banned books were serious business. However, because books were also rare and hard to copy, and the RCC never knew when they would need them, they kept private copies in a place that was only accessible to a couple of people.

So in that regard the story is correct.
However I don't know how much freedom an individual librarian had to ban books additionally to the official RCC index of banned books. That could be literary freedom on the part of Umberto Eco.


----------



## Indagator (Mar 2, 2011)

Lol. I don't really want to take this thread too far off topic, but suffice it to say I am well versed in the Index - it's existence is not what I am disputing, however the context and purpose differ greatly in reality as opposed to fiction!

That being said, I do appreciate the sentiment behind your comments, but truth be told it is more of a protestant thing to be dry, humourless, and sober than a Catholic thing. I state this as one who knows, not an outside commentary coupled with assumptive reasoning!

Anyway, like I said not looking to digress here. Feel free to PM if you wish to continue discussion about any issues raised, I am always open to dialogue in a friendly manner.


----------



## ElfTengu (Mar 2, 2011)

Well all I can say is:


----------



## Indagator (Mar 4, 2011)

gotta love that Python.


----------

